# Fork Width



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there a specific ratio that should be used when designing a slingshot's fork? Specifically, is there a specific width ratio that should be used? I would think that there is, and it would be related to the draw length(and the relative geometry of the bands). I have seen everything from Jorg's narrow forked U-Ring slingshot, up to the very wide fork of the Falcon Slingbow.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't know about a ratio but when I build a cataie I build from the heart and mind no design. i just see a piece of junk, then i see what I what i want to build.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

What works well for me is to keep the minimum distance between the forks at 4.5 to 5.0 cm On a fork designed to hold with the fingers close to the bands, or as I call it "choking up". On a frame designed like a pistol grip you could go out to 9cm very easy. Five cm sounds really narrow, but it works very well for me, but I like to keep my frames where you could put them in a front jean pocket.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I second Smitty's statement.

A wider fork makes it easier for most people to hit. Also, there is the psychological effect that people feel more safe when the fork is wide.

And it is true, a small fork width makes fork hits more likely. You got to be careful with your angles.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you think a narrower form allows for faster projectile speeds? I would think it would, since the bands are retracting more directly toward their targets. To be my own devil's advocate, perhaps having a wider fork would accelerate the projectile faster, since the bands are being pulled at an angle thus increasing the pouch speed.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

personally i believe the width of the fork isnt important realy,my catapult has a fork width of 40mm but there are plenty out there with less.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know if there's a "magic number," but I prefer wide forks, just because that's what I'm used to with factory metal slingshots. My catties from Trumark, Daisy and Crosman vary between 3.5" and 4" between prongs. One of my natural Y forks I made only has about 2" between the tips of the prongs, and if don't use the "flip" style of shooting (which I'm still not very good at) I hit the fork regularly.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

The magic number for me is 3.25 to 3.5 I keep all mine in this area. When I anchor at the corner of my mouth I use the top fork set slightly to the left of my target and the target centered on the fork. Like this. )o


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it would be a good challenge for someone with a chrony (Jorg?) to do this test:
1. Use the same band with;
2. A single draw length or pull power and;
3. Do 3 shots each with a fork width ranging from two to eight inches, in one inch increments.

I would bet that the speed would be faster with one extreme over the other. However, I woudnt bet on which one was faster.


----------

